# Third Hand Effects From Vaping...



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

Yep. More nonsense easily picked apart. For a start nicotine is recognised as not being carcinogenic. There is zero evidence that there is a third hand risk from smoke let alone vapour. Sigh

http://www.consultant360.com/exclusives/e-cigarettes-may-expose-nonsmokers-carcinogens


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (14/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yep. More nonsense easily picked apart. For a start nicotine is recognised as not being carcinogenic. There is zero evidence that there is a third hand risk from smoke let alone vapour. Sigh
> 
> http://www.consultant360.com/exclusives/e-cigarettes-may-expose-nonsmokers-carcinogens
> 
> ...



I was like, eish, Facepalm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (14/2/14)

I suppose its possible in this test study...

If you have water vapour / H2O(g) floating around which has not yet dissipated, and you continue spewing "horse-$h1t" at such a rate - not to mention the farticles / methane / CH4(g) being purged from Ur-anus AKA "Overflow Valve" and they bond with the H2O(g), the subsequent formulation could be harmful when licking all the surfaces in your office or house ?

Just a though  I think this is rubbish, thanks for sharing @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (14/2/14)

who has an old microwave. stick 30 mils of juice in a glass bowl, turn it on for a few minutes then lick the inside of the microwave. if we hear from you again then this study is crap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (14/2/14)

I believe that its tobacco companies that put shit out like this to scare people away from e-cigs, while they are still addicted to their stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (14/2/14)

I agree . What they should do is make an eliquid for all the brands that they manufacture . 
I for one won't mind vaping craven a juice Imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (14/2/14)

http://vapetastic.ca/?product=jc-craven-eh-menthol-30ml


----------

